# help! cut nail to short



## lcoopman (Sep 8, 2014)

I cut my hedgehogs toe nail too short, about 20 minutes ago. He was bleeding pretty bad and it has gone down a little. I put some flour on his nails and it seemed to help a little, although it made his food look at mangaly. Should he have stopped bleeding after 20mintes? Should I bring him to a vet?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't think a vet is necessary. If the bleeding had stopped you should be fine. Just keep an eye out on the nail. Keep it clean


----------



## lcoopman (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok I put him into his cage I'll check on him on a hour or so. The bleeding slowed down.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Flour works but in my experience cornstarch works better. And it gunks up less.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nails tend to bleed a lot. There is a direct blood supply going to each nail. 

However, as much as I know it sucks to clip the nails of our beloved pets I have found that they really don't notice it. I just keep cornstarch near by to help stop the bleeding. I accidentally clipped River's nails too short. She pushed her paw out right as I was clipping and I got two of her nails. Gah! I held her paw in some cornstarch and checked on her every hour or so to make sure she had stopped bleeding. It didn't take her long and she is fine. The main thing that I worry about is urine or poop getting on the nails and getting them infected. I don't want to soak her nails until they are healed so I just take a damp paper towel and wipe her paws off in the morning.


----------



## lcoopman (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to hear! Now I know to go buy some corn starch! I checked on him this morning and there was no blood on him wheel. He seems to be good. I'll give him a bath layer today to clean up the blood on his fur.


----------

